# Be like the Government...



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Be like the Government...

OK, this is a rant, so, I will apologize beforehand. :crying:

What are we leaving our children? I have 2 daughters in their mid and upper 20's. I know one is a die-hard socialist-liberal democrat. She lives with mom, not working, thinking she deserves it all. I think the other is a socialist-liberal also, however, I know how hard she has worked and went to college at night to make a better life for herself, and I am very proud of her.

I am not judge, jury, and executioner, but in my simpleton life, I know what is right, wrong, moral, and immoral. I know what socialism and communism are and what they do to a society. I KNOW it is a bad direction this country has been heading towards&#8230;and it's gaining steam.

We ALL know that media, millionaires, and billionaires, and so many corrupt liberal leftist politicians - be they democrat or republican - are pushing to destroy a once great Republic. We KNOW it is wrong! We KNOW it goes against the pursuit of Life, Liberty and Happiness. We KNOW they are destroying freedom in this country.

The aforementioned groups are fully funding tyranny - they have money, they have motives, they have/are Great marketeers. Young people today are looking for a cause, and yes, anti-racism is a good cause! I really like this video from Dennis Prager about that cause: https://www.prageru.com/video/ep-145-are-you-really-anti-racist/ However, without any proper education, they are drawn into socialism, and any ends to their means&#8230;rioting, looting, domestic terrorism&#8230;

OK, yes, it is wrong&#8230;what is going on is against what God-fearing Free citizens want, desire, and need. So, why does the wrong, the evil side, get to be the only side to have great marketing? Great branding? Why is there NO ONE funding Right, Moral side? NO ONE funding what is good? Where is that push?

I think we all know the saying: "There are four boxes to be used in the defense of liberty: soap, ballot, jury, and ammo. Please use in that order." The evil left socialist seems to have these sown up. I know, I know, Americans (of all political types) have millions of firearms, so we outnumber the bad guys. Do you/we REALLY want a civil war? Do we really want millions of people to die to (hopefully) correct the path of this once great nation? I do not. I will not be going to war. If war is brought to my door, I WILL protect my family, but I am not an armchair warrior proclaiming to go out and fight for justice. I do not have the strength, nor the ability&#8230;
But I do not want a civil war, as much as this country needs a reboot. So, where are our champions (besides behind their keyboards - no offence)? How do WE go about finding funding for Good? How do we educate the ignorant, gullible masses?

I am not proud, but I live outside Seattle, WA. This week's primary election results put me over the top with the ignorance of the sheeple. Is it me? Am I uninformed? Am I the ignorant one? What did WA state vote for? They voted in ALL the same worthless POS leftist socialist democrats - EVERYONE of them!! WHY? They are going to keep destroying this state, raise taxes - which the idiots also voted for, again!!!, and keep destroying our way of life. What gives? Really, WHAT GIVES???

I am beyond fed up&#8230;Yes, I vote, and I voted. Do I really think my, or your, vote counts? No, I do not. Do I think my soap box counts? No. Do I want to go to court because I pushed my agenda? No, I do not. Do I want to use my ammo? No, I do not&#8230;and what good would I do, acting like commie terrorists?
What is left? Really, what is left?

Yes, I do have an opinion on what to do. It is in the title. I will not explain it here, but I would love to see it carried out. I know this and every digital piece of data is captured, reviewed, and reported. I also know I would not know how to go about doing what I feel needs to be done, armchair warrior at that point, but I would sure like to see it done. What was the quote from Spock in the movie Star Trek: The Search for Spock (I think): "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or the one."

Do the needs of millions of lives outweigh the loss of the few? What would you do?

Rant off&#8230;
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

What is left? Prayer.

The Israelites were looking for a political savior as the Messiah and what they got was a spiritual savior. We shouldn't make that mistake again. The only thing that's going to save us now is a mass revival. IMO. I have grandchildren, all Christian. I worry for their future.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I feel for you MJ. It's the same here in CA. They keep voting in the same morons that have destroyed this state. Or do they? I'm at a crossroads with my train of thought about voting in CA. I tend to lean toward the voting is rigged. That's the ONLY explanation. It's that or people are just that simple and stupid. I pray it isnt that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All people die. All nations fall. Furthermore, every day brings us closer to the end of it all. 

When the Great Restrainer is taken away, you’ll go, too. I believe that time is near.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

They have been recruiting for a long time. The anarchists have been waiting for the right moment and yes, they are funded. Our youth mostly, and many adults now go with the current narrative. The indoctrination has been going on for a long time and they listened to Rahm Emanuel and never let a good crisis go to waste. I got this yesterday and I guess it's a good time to share.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I feel for you MJ. It's the same here in CA. They keep voting in the same morons that have destroyed this state. Or do they? I'm at a crossroads with my train of thought about voting in CA. I tend to lean toward the voting is rigged. That's the ONLY explanation. *It's that or people are just that simple and stupid.* I pray it isnt that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Liberal education since the 1960s has taken it's toll. After this spring/summer, it will be worse. History erased, lesions learned from the past forgotten. Any dissenters 
in education will be fired.

Huxley and Orwell were prophets.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Liberal education since the 1960s has taken it's toll. After this spring/summer, it will be worse. History erased, lesions learned from the past forgotten. Any dissenters
> in education will be fired.
> 
> Huxley and Orwell were prophets.


 It goes back well before the 60's.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> It goes back well before the 60's.


My Mother was a teacher back then, she saw it coming. She loved the students and teaching, but hated the adminsTRAITORS. She fought them bASSTURDS into her retirement.

Good parents now need to home school, and keep the children off the internet/MSM propaganda/evil


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> I feel for you MJ. It's the same here in CA. They keep voting in the same morons that have destroyed this state. Or do they? I'm at a crossroads with my train of thought about voting in CA. I tend to lean toward the voting is rigged. That's the ONLY explanation. It's that or people are just that simple and stupid. I pray it isnt that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The man who was in charge of King County, Washington, elections when Chris Gregoire stole the Governor's mansion from Dino Rossi, Dean Logan, is now running elections in Los Angeles County. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> The man who was in charge of King County, Washington, elections when Chris Gregoire stole the Governor's mansion from Dino Rossi, Dean Logan, is now running elections in Los Angeles County. Make of that what you will.


I heard about that. Theres already been a bunch of shenanigans with voting.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Votes matter
You get the Government you deserve


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I heard about that. Theres already been a bunch of shenanigans with voting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And like the song goes "You ain't seen nothin yet"


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good take OP. An armed conflict does not have to mean "millions of lives" lost though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Michael_Js said:


> Be like the Government...
> 
> OK, this is a rant, so, I will apologize beforehand. :crying:
> 
> ...


 @Michael_Js

EXCELLENT POST! EXCELLENT!

Brother, we fight the same battle only not on the field of war...yet. And know this, I will fight with you any day of the week and twice on Sundays!

Your friend in FREEDOM and LIBERTY!

Slippy!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Tango2X said:


> Votes matter
> You get the Government you deserve


I disagree...My vote obviously didn't matter...I bet your doesn't either...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Slippy said:


> @Michael_Js
> 
> EXCELLENT POST! EXCELLENT!
> 
> ...


Thank you. Been feeling SO frustrated since I saw the results from this week's preliminary. It actually is getting me depressed...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Tango2X said:


> Votes matter
> You get the Government you deserve


No, they give you the govt they want you to have. Trump wasn't supposed to make it. He's an anomaly.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You know, your vote may not matter.. that could be true.

With that said, the progressives/liberals/communist have implemented a scheme that may nullify your vote and indoctrinate the children such as yours, and mine (I have a liberal daughter despite my best efforts).

It’s this in a nut shell and you can see it unfolding in various states - they are or have won local elections (city council/admin), Judges (both legal and admin) and district attorneys. With that cadre of people they can influence elections, direct and influence local and state laws and in general, take over. We are seeing that now with the wuhan virus, the NYC district attorney over reach and many many other examples (Portland and Seattle to name a few).

So nationally, maybe my vote might make a difference... but locally, it sure does.

And I’m with you.. (and slippy.. just don’t tell him) but not twice on Sunday's.. that’s my hangover recovery day.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Tango2X said:


> Votes matter
> You get the Government you deserve


No, at the state level, the individual gets the government the majority deserves.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> Be like the Government...
> 
> OK, this is a rant, so, I will apologize beforehand. :crying:
> 
> ...


Right there with ya brother! I am working the first 3 boxes but it's the forth that will be necessary, and when that time comes, if I still stand, I'll proudly stand with you. There is a fight coming, no doubt, but not yet. This country will slide into the abyss of socialism and despair without a shot being fired in her defense. Your local elections are telling and this November will be even more so. before then, there will be nothing more then talk and pleading for consideration by those who have no idea of history or what they are up against. This republic, short of shots being fired, is history, and that my friend, frustrates the hell out of me.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

inceptor said:


> No, they give you the govt they want you to have. Trump wasn't supposed to make it. He's an anomaly.


Yep. Three years later, they STILL cannot fathom they lost that election to Trump. Hence the continued outrage. They had everything to destroy our republic in place and ready to set in motion. Sedition interruptus.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Yep. Three years later, they STILL cannot fathom they lost that election to Trump. Hence the continued outrage. They had everything to destroy our republic in place and ready to set in motion. Sedition interruptus.


So now they take it to the next level.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

inceptor said:


> So now they take it to the next level.


And nowhere near the top of the ladder. And I keep saying: Late November into December will be UGLY, no matter WHO wins the election.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Be like the Government...
what has the government done time and time again when it faces people who disagree with it? People who "rock the boat"? People who want to tell the Truth about it/them?

This is what keeps going through my mind...Would sacrificing the few meet the needs of the many? How many lives would it save?

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> And nowhere near the top of the ladder. And I keep saying: Late November into December will be UGLY, no matter WHO wins the election.


I hope I'm wrong but my gut says it will start before then.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Michael_Js said:


> Be like the Government...
> what has the government done time and time again when it faces people who disagree with it? People who "rock the boat"? People who want to tell the Truth about it/them?
> 
> This is what keeps going through my mind...Would sacrificing the few meet the needs of the many? How many lives would it save?
> ...


But how many lives would it take, to save the rest??

I really don't think anyone wants all out war and those stirring up the trouble seem more like bullies on the playground....pushing because nobody is pushing back. To me, that seems the greatest injustice. That the 'good' side just keeps taking it and allowing it to happen, without taking a stand.

I've always said & believed, that all great world powers (nations) have fallen into obscurity and our time will come.....well it seems to me we are on that precipice and the next few months will be the telling factor.....either Americans will stand their ground or we fall into oblivion. Breaks my heart to see it happening right before our eyes.

As a patriotic Christian......I vote regardless of what happens with my ballot in the end. I do my part in good faith, to honor those who've fought & died for that right because what I do is on me, and I will be rewarded for my part......what happens with that ballot, whether it's actually counted or tossed is on them and they'll receive their just reward. This is promised by God. Just remember this was only the primaries and not everyone participates in primaries.

People or better yet, sheeple will follow who speaks the loudest, even unto their demise.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> Be like the Government...
> what has the government done time and time again when it faces people who disagree with it? People who "rock the boat"? People who want to tell the Truth about it/them?
> 
> This is what keeps going through my mind...Would sacrificing the few meet the needs of the many? How many lives would it save?
> ...


What do you mean, sacrificing the few? Do you mean war?

Take this to the bank; the next civil war in this country will destroy the nation. It could be argued that the nation is already destroyed but a civil war would invite sovereign enemies to pick the bones of the remains.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> What do you mean, sacrificing the few? Do you mean war?
> 
> Take this to the bank; the next civil war in this country will destroy the nation. It could be argued that the nation is already destroyed but a civil war would invite sovereign enemies to pick the bones of the remains.


We are already in the beginnings of war.....but a different type of war than what most envision like past wars. No uniforms, no government issued guns and hopefully no tanks or bombs. Sides are being drawn now and the initial fighting is in the streets....rioters against the police & establishment. As this election draws near, it will escalate as the left continues to pull new punches. It may have started as protests over George Floyd's death, but we all know what's happening now has nothing to do with him.....they just keep playing it for all they can get out of it, until the next shoe drops that will give more fuel to that fire.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> The man who was in charge of King County, Washington, elections when Chris Gregoire stole the Governor's mansion from Dino Rossi, Dean Logan, is now running elections in Los Angeles County. Make of that what you will.


Can't really say she stole the election.......it was given to her. Court appointed governor......just because they wouldn't do a third count, for best 2 out of 3. She only won King county aka Seattle didn't she? Yeah, Rossi got shafted that was for sure


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

We don't need a war, we need a well trained team of assassins to take out the Demonrat leadership, from the top. 

Start with Pelosi, Schumer, Cuomo, Obama & Soros and work your way down.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> Be like the Government...
> 
> I think we all know the saying: "There are four boxes to be used in the defense of liberty: soap, ballot, jury, and ammo. Please use in that order." The evil left socialist seems to have these sown up. I know, I know, Americans (of all political types) have millions of firearms, so we outnumber the bad guys. Do you/we REALLY want a civil war? Do we really want millions of people to die to (hopefully) correct the path of this once great nation? I do not. I will not be going to war. If war is brought to my door, I WILL protect my family, but I am not an armchair warrior proclaiming to go out and fight for justice. I do not have the strength, nor the ability&#8230;
> But I do not want a civil war, as much as this country needs a reboot. So, where are our champions (besides behind their keyboards - no offence)? How do WE go about finding funding for Good? How do we educate the ignorant, gullible masses?
> ...


The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. If there are not enough people willing to step up, then we will indeed slide into the abyss. And we will have what we deserve.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Can't really say she stole the election.......it was given to her. Court appointed governor......just because they wouldn't do a third count, for best 2 out of 3. She only won King county aka Seattle didn't she? Yeah, Rossi got shafted that was for sure


You don't think she and the entire Democrat machine in this state was in on that? I sure do.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Avoid a war.. but we are already in a civil war of sorts. 

The only way to win is locally and at schools. The communists proved that by going local and schools they could control nationally. We need to do that too.

Otherwise it’s just a matter of when the shooting will start. 

If we don’t get smart about it (which I doubt will happen) then America as we know it is finished. And I think it’s finished.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> You don't think she and the entire Democrat machine in this state was in on that? I sure do.


Oh I have no doubt about that or there would have been another counting or something more legitimate done about it. With a difference of less than 200 votes out of what? 3+ million voters at the time? I mean that is within the margin of error. It could have turned out a bit different if Rossi had contested it, but he didn't and I don't understand why. Either someone got to him, or he wasn't that interested in the first place but that was a bigger disappointment than her 'winning'.

When I checked (cause it was a long time ago now).......there had been 3 counts. Rossi won the first 2 counts, and she won the third by 129 votes and they stopped at that.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_Washington_gubernatorial_election

That shit better not happen this year.....I don't see the same level of support or even effort from the Inslee camp and I am glad to see Culp move to the top of the R list.....even after SOS didn't include his information in the voter pamphlet.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Oh I have no doubt about that or there would have been another counting or something more legitimate done about it. With a difference of less than 200 votes out of what? 3+ million voters at the time? I mean that is within the margin of error. It could have turned out a bit different if Rossi had contested it, but he didn't and I don't understand why. Either someone got to him, or he wasn't that interested in the first place but that was a bigger disappointment than her 'winning'.
> 
> When I checked (cause it was a long time ago now).......there had been 3 counts. Rossi won the first 2 counts, and she won the third by 129 votes and they stopped at that.
> 
> ...


It did go to court but of course the judge ruled in Gregoire's favor. Rossi didn't appeal because the State Supreme Court is just the legal branch of the Washington State Democrat Party.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> It did go to court but of course the judge ruled in Gregoire's favor. Rossi didn't appeal because the State Supreme Court is just the legal branch of the Washington State Democrat Party.


I still think he should have contested, since he did win the first 2 counts.....if he had not, then fine just go with it


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Seems the liberals have bypassed all boxes, and are going straight to Ammo boxes.. 
Be safe, vigilante and use your situational awareness to be safe.
Media is the Town Cryer, and they are killing it. People are scared, want government to take over their lives (the left does).. People are being lied to daily by the media..
How do we fix that.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> We don't need a war, we need a well trained team of assassins to take out the Demonrat leadership, from the top.
> 
> Start with Pelosi, Schumer, Cuomo, Obama & Soros and work your way down.


BINGO!!! MY point Exactly!!! The few to sacrifice to save the many...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael_Js said:


> The few to sacrifice to save the many...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


The left should be down with that, right? The needs of the many and all that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> We don't need a war, we need a well trained team of assassins to take out the Demonrat leadership, from the top.
> 
> Start with Pelosi, Schumer, Cuomo, Obama & Soros and work your way down.


But what about the people behind them? If you think they are smart enough to do this on their own, you are sadly mistaken. They are useful idiots.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

inceptor said:


> But what about the people behind them? If you think they are smart enough to do this on their own, you are sadly mistaken. They are useful idiots.


then keep working your way up the ladder until the elites and all the rest are taken care of...the government does it all the time...in our country from Presidents on down, as well in foreign countries.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s called the purge...


----------



## notaprepper (Jul 27, 2020)

Not much of that makes any sense by the OP

Perhaps your just selfish. At the end of the day, the same mindset you have there is, how Zuckerberg has seen his walk through life, or even Trump. Poor people aren't different from the wealthy, they all want to be greedy to some extent, and have a comfortable life. Only paddy field commies want a dead beat life, working like a donkey in some field. Seriously. Communists, that went out last century. 

The irony on that, in Cuba, at Guantanamo, free health care was given to terrorist suspects a couple of decades back. The only place in America where a citizen could get free healthcare. Of course it was never for them, only suspects.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

notaprepper said:


> Not much of that makes any sense by the OP
> 
> Perhaps your just selfish. At the end of the day, the same mindset you have there is, how Zuckerberg has seen his walk through life, or even Trump. Poor people aren't different from the wealthy, they all want to be greedy to some extent, and have a comfortable life. Only paddy field commies want a dead beat life, working like a donkey in some field. Seriously. Communists, that went out last century.
> 
> The irony on that, in Cuba, at Guantanamo, free health care was given to terrorist suspects a couple of decades back. The only place in America where a citizen could get free healthcare. Of course it was never for them, only suspects.


notaprepper in a prepper forum, not understanding a thread OP and couldn't wait to say they were selfish for it??? How......quaint.

Being frustrated and angry at those politicians in DC for ruining our country and way of life by taking away the very freedoms that separate us from the rest of the world, and with little more than a ballot to fight back with, that may or may not actually be counted, is in NO way being selfish. Selfishness is exhibited by those in government who've forgotten or don't care about the people they represent, and that We The People are actually their boss and not the other way around. And We The People are getting sick & tired of it.

Having a comfortable life isn't being greedy, as long as you're willing to work & save for it. Being greedy is doing nothing and expecting everything be given to you. It's the governments job to protect it's citizens, not putting the people in a position to that need protected from the government.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> then keep working your way up the ladder until the elites and all the rest are taken care of...the government does it all the time...in our country from Presidents on down, as well in foreign countries.
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


It is my humble opinion that the whole of the government, from the lowliest bureaucrat in every basement in every government building, to the highest and most powerful office, should be unceremoniously ejected with extreme prejudice out on to the front lawn. Either that or shot. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

inceptor said:


> No, they give you the govt they want you to have. Trump wasn't supposed to make it. He's an anomaly.


He wasn't supposed to win but enough people voted and made it happen anyway.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

prepared one said:


> it is my humble opinion that the whole of the government, from the lowliest bureaucrat in every basement in every government building, to the highest and most powerful office, should be unceremoniously ejected with extreme prejudice out on to the front lawn. Either that or shot. :tango_face_grin:


exactly.... Here here... Yes..


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> It is my humble opinion that the whole of the government, from the lowliest bureaucrat in every basement in every government building, to the highest and most powerful office, should be unceremoniously ejected with extreme prejudice out on to the front lawn. Either that or shot. :tango_face_grin:


Amen!! A reboot with minimal life lost...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

notaprepper said:


> Not much of that makes any sense by the OP
> 
> Perhaps your just selfish. At the end of the day, the same mindset you have there is, how Zuckerberg has seen his walk through life, or even Trump. Poor people aren't different from the wealthy, they all want to be greedy to some extent, and have a comfortable life. Only paddy field commies want a dead beat life, working like a donkey in some field. Seriously. Communists, that went out last century.
> 
> The irony on that, in Cuba, at Guantanamo, free health care was given to terrorist suspects a couple of decades back. The only place in America where a citizen could get free healthcare. Of course it was never for them, only suspects.


Looks like we got a live one, boys and girls!:vs_lol:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Looks like we got a live one, boys and girls!:vs_lol:


Repeat after me Slippy...

You can't fix stupid.. you can't fix stupid... you can't fix stupid...

And never argue with a moron... they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Looks like we got a live one, boys and girls!:vs_lol:


How did the Welcoming Committee miss this one? :vs_worry:


----------



## notaprepper (Jul 27, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> notaprepper in a prepper forum, not understanding a thread OP and couldn't wait to say they were selfish for it??? How......quaint.
> 
> Being frustrated and angry at those politicians in DC for ruining our country and way of life by taking away the very freedoms that separate us from the rest of the world, and with little more than a ballot to fight back with, that may or may not actually be counted, is in NO way being selfish. Selfishness is exhibited by those in government who've forgotten or don't care about the people they represent, and that We The People are actually their boss and not the other way around. And We The People are getting sick & tired of it.
> 
> Having a comfortable life isn't being greedy, as long as you're willing to work & save for it. Being greedy is doing nothing and expecting everything be given to you. It's the governments job to protect it's citizens, not putting the people in a position to that need protected from the government.


No it is, because that is the scam you fall for. You want to live a society where you feel that nobody deserves anything, only because you have had to work for something, if you were unemployed long term or short term, you'd want the government to help you out. The op is giving a mythical one sided view, that the liberals are this and that, this is propaganda nonsense, anymore than saying everybody should pay their own health care.

A billionaire doesn't always make it to the top just because they found a niche, this is BS. Greed, and more greed help creates this wealth, then to have more, and cut where possible at the expense of employees too.

Bernie Sanders noted this about tax affairs and billionaires.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

notaprepper said:


> No it is, because that is the scam you fall for. You want to live a society where you feel that nobody deserves anything, only because you have had to work for something, if you were unemployed long term or short term, you'd want the government to help you out. The op is giving a mythical one sided view, that the liberals are this and that, this is propaganda nonsense, anymore than saying everybody should pay their own health care.
> 
> A billionaire doesn't always make it to the top just because they found a niche, this is BS. Greed, and more greed help creates this wealth, then to have more, and cut where possible at the expense of employees too.
> 
> Bernie Sanders noted this about tax affairs and billionaires.


Right out of the gate swinging. I like your moxy kid. But you are misguided. Good ol' Bernie you speak of IS one of the greedy millionaires. So if that is where you are getting your information I would urge you to look elsewhere.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

notaprepper said:


> No it is, because that is the scam you fall for. You want to live a society where you feel that nobody deserves anything, only because you have had to work for something, if you were unemployed long term or short term, you'd want the government to help you out. The op is giving a mythical one sided view, that the liberals are this and that, this is propaganda nonsense, anymore than saying everybody should pay their own health care.
> 
> A billionaire doesn't always make it to the top just because they found a niche, this is BS. Greed, and more greed help creates this wealth, then to have more, and cut where possible at the expense of employees too.
> 
> Bernie Sanders noted this about tax affairs and billionaires.


Troll! Go get em, slippy!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Right out of the gate swinging. I like your moxy kid. But you are misguided. Good ol' Bernie you speak of IS one of the greedy millionaires. So if that is where you are getting your information I would urge you to look elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Now that Bernie is a millionaire, the billionaires are the bad guys. If Bernie became a billionaire, the trillionaires would be the bad guys.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

notaprepper said:


> No it is, because that is the scam you fall for. You want to live a society where you feel that nobody deserves anything, only because you have had to work for something, if you were unemployed long term or short term, you'd want the government to help you out. The op is giving a mythical one sided view, that the liberals are this and that, this is propaganda nonsense, anymore than saying everybody should pay their own health care.
> 
> A billionaire doesn't always make it to the top just because they found a niche, this is BS. Greed, and more greed help creates this wealth, then to have more, and cut where possible at the expense of employees too.
> 
> Bernie Sanders noted this about tax affairs and billionaires.


Well I just finished watching the highlights of Davos. Your hero Greta Thungberg was there. Of course she was showing off the PHD she received in middle school.

Yeah all those billionaires were there too saying how we the common folks need to have a global reset. Of course that won't affect them but as long as everyone else has to comply the world will be right.

Joe Blow who worked hard all his life will lose his retirement but at least it will be past around to everyone. Joe Blow was greedy in providing for his family when he should have taken the concerns of the world first.

Oh, and the basement you live in, you and your parents might be displaced since that house will go to someone much more deserving than you. But, you expected that, right? That's part of the Green New Deal. You should read it, it's very enlightening. But, then again, it's much easier to just listen to what others say instead of doing your own research. Research is just so hard and time consuming.

That allowance you get right now will be gone. But at least you won't have to pay for the degree in gender studies or any other humanity major you may have received. But not to worry, those billionaires in charge will still be billionaires and they will have your best interest at heart.

Healthcare will be free too. Of course you need to understand that how quickly you get treated for your illness will depend on your overall productivity and usefulness. They are already practicing this in other countries. My cousin who's grandmother was Canadian needed heart surgery. She waited well over a year but died before she could get it taken care of. No big deal, right? One less unproductive person to care for.

Bill Gates, who is the biggest contributor to the WHO says we need the population reduced. Oh, he'll still be a billionaire but then the billionaires will have far fewer people to be concerned about. Don't believe me? Google it and you'll see. Did I mention he will still be a billionaire? Oh and he has a financial interest in developing a vaccine. Now we are told it may take 3 vaccine shots and you still won't be immune from COVID or any other respiratory illness.

If you haven't already, you should join Antifa or the Sunrise Movement. You might enjoy it and those billionaires need all the help they can get.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

notaprepper said:


> No it is, because that is the scam you fall for. You want to live a society where you feel that nobody deserves anything, only because you have had to work for something, if you were unemployed long term or short term, you'd want the government to help you out. The op is giving a mythical one sided view, that the liberals are this and that, this is propaganda nonsense, anymore than saying everybody should pay their own health care.
> 
> A billionaire doesn't always make it to the top just because they found a niche, this is BS. Greed, and more greed help creates this wealth, then to have more, and cut where possible at the expense of employees too.
> 
> Bernie Sanders noted this about tax affairs and billionaires.


If one person can build a better widget and put in the hours of hard work to get it to market and it's successful, why shouldn't they be able to enjoy that success? Why should they have to give it to others who are lazy and don't do anything except whine & complain of their poverty? That's not propaganda, that's a fact.

Whether it's wealth or healthcare or anything else.....it may have some downsides or difficulties, but it all comes down to the difference of independence or dependence. According to you and most of the younger generation is that you like having others take care of you and control you, so that you don't have to do it yourself. And that's exactly what would happen with a Socialist or Communist government. It may look nice on the outside, but in reality you have NO control over your own life.

Socialist medicine? You remember a couple years ago there was a baby in the UK, with a very rare disease or birth defect and the UK Dr's couldn't/wouldn't do anything to help it and had made worldwide headlines. A Dr here in the states said they would be willing to try to save the baby and even pay the transportation to bring it stateside & all medical costs. Chances were slim, but it could work and the UK Dr's denied it and let the baby die. Notice I didn't say anything about the grief stricken parents???? That's because under their Socialist medical system, they had NO say in the matter. 
Now, that may be an extreme case, but could you imagine being the parent in that situation? You are offered a sliver of hope, but are denied the opportunity??? They were not allowed to make that decision.......and that's what YOU want?

Self pay insurance, is expensive for most and a whole laundry list of problems in itself (don't get me started on the medical/healthcare field)......but atleast you do have some measure of control and choice in regard to your care.

and after checking around I found this............I may have been wrong on a few details, but the gist is the same.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/06/...in,born with a rare and fatal genetic disease.


----------



## SimpleJack (Aug 8, 2020)

.............................


----------



## sakuragaming (Aug 24, 2020)

This has been a recurring problem for all nations.


----------



## notaprepper (Jul 27, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> If one person can build a better widget and put in the hours of hard work to get it to market and it's successful, why shouldn't they be able to enjoy that success? Why should they have to give it to others who are lazy and don't do anything except whine & complain of their poverty? That's not propaganda, that's a fact.
> 
> Whether it's wealth or healthcare or anything else.....it may have some downsides or difficulties, but it all comes down to the difference of independence or dependence. According to you and most of the younger generation is that you like having others take care of you and control you, so that you don't have to do it yourself. And that's exactly what would happen with a Socialist or Communist government. It may look nice on the outside, but in reality you have NO control over your own life.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and Guantanamo Bay was the only place Americans could get healthcare for free, just so long as you were a detainee with the terrorists. Seriously.

lazy, you go and tell that to those on the minimum wage, while the billionaires and funny money eat up the wealth of the poorest. No America has any control over the financial injustices that were going on for years in America.

The Biden administration may change more than any government in the past. For all its faults.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Mad Trapper said:


> My Mother was a teacher back then, she saw it coming. She loved the students and teaching, but hated the adminsTRAITORS. She fought them bASSTURDS into her retirement.
> 
> Good parents now need to home school, and keep the children off the internet/MSM propaganda/evil


See John Taylor Gatto's weapons' of mass instruction.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

notaprepper said:


> Yeah, and Guantanamo Bay was the only place Americans could get healthcare for free, just so long as you were a detainee with the terrorists. Seriously.
> 
> lazy, you go and tell that to those on the minimum wage, while the billionaires and funny money eat up the wealth of the poorest. No America has any control over the financial injustices that were going on for years in America.
> 
> The Biden administration may change more than any government in the past. For all its faults.


Since the beginning of time, man has been owed a living whether he/she/it worked or not. Healthcare has also been a right since time began. Doctors have no right to charge tons of money for what they do. They should do it for free knowing they are serving humanity.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Michael_Js said:


> Be like the Government...
> 
> OK, this is a rant, so, I will apologize beforehand. :crying:
> 
> ...


I’m a millionaire, I didn’t realize my hard work and success made me part of the problem .


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m a millionaire, I didn’t realize my hard work and success made me part of the problem .


He is referring to the Oprahs, The Markles, The Soroses, The Gateses, The rich arse Dover folksies who be supporting ANTIFA and BLM out the nose.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> He is referring to the Oprahs, The Markles, The Soroses, The Gateses, The rich arse Dover folksies who be supporting ANTIFA and BLM out the nose.


Oh, I read millionaires in his opening post. I guess he really didn’t mean it.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Oh, I read millionaires in his opening post. I guess he really didn’t mean it.


Infact He does mean millionaires because quite a few are corrupt and sucked into Social Justice anti justice religion. Don't be so literal and don't take it so personally; I am sure you are smart enough to know what he means as you must have done _something_ to be so rich. 
Still pissy because of the broken ankle? Haven't taken enough wee's to get it out yet?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Infact He does mean millionaires because quite a few are corrupt and sucked into Social Justice anti justice religion. Don't be so literal and don't take it so personally; I am sure you are smart enough to know what he means as you must have done _something_ to be so rich.
> Still pissy because of the broken ankle? Haven't taken enough wee's to get it out yet?


I think he doesn’t know what he’s saying. That’s what I think.

He’s blaming other people’s success and wealth for his problems.

The ankle is better. It’s healing nicely. 👍


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I think he doesn’t know what he’s saying. That’s what I think.
> 
> He’s blaming other people’s success and wealth for his problems.
> 
> The ankle is better. It’s healing nicely. 👍


I think @Michael_Js knows perfectly well what he is saying. Millionaires, billionaires are in fact supporting this problem. Not all of them but quite a few. Many billionaires buy children and sex-slaves thus supporting trafficking which is a huge problem. Billionaires such as Mother Zucker, Bill Gates, Bezos have committed enormous wrongs against modern society. They have been a huge part of laying foundation for this hostile commie bastard takeover. Millionaires esp. in silicon valley and MA tend to fund outrageous things. These are the funders behind the demoralization of America.

He isn't attacking the fact that others have incredible wealth (some earned honestly, some by exploitation, coercion, and deception. some earned by taking advantage of concupiscence) he is reasonably explaining the ways many have supported and promoted commie bastards and their ends. He is entirely right. Yes, it is a vague generalization. (Would it make you feel better if he put a 'many' before it?) Yes, he is also making a valid point.

Are there good billionaires and millionaires? Well there is a wonderful billionaire; president Trump. You are supposedly a millionaire and I don't think you fund tyranny. I know a few millionaires who are entirely sweet and lovely people although they all donate to Facist/ Marxist/ Globalist/ Nonsensical organizations. They all are on the Social Justice Anti-Justice Anti-freedom etc. train. I still love them but it is somewhat disheartening to see good people donating to bad things.

His problem is actually every American Patriots problem. That means it's the worlds problem because for so long America has been rescuing much of the world and supporting it. When America loses the world loses. It is a scary thing. There is no where like America to save America when America is the one needing saving.

Glad the ankle is coming along, I especially hate feet injuries when the weather gets nice!


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> I think @Michael_Js knows perfectly well what he is saying. Millionaires, billionaires are in fact supporting this problem. Not all of them but quite a few. Many billionaires buy children and sex-slaves thus supporting trafficking which is a huge problem. Billionaires such as Mother Zucker, Bill Gates, Bezos have committed enormous wrongs against modern society. They have been a huge part of laying foundation for this hostile commie bastard takeover. Millionaires esp. in silicon valley and MA tend to fund outrageous things. These are the funders behind the demoralization of America.
> 
> He isn't attacking the fact that others have incredible wealth (some earned honestly, some by exploitation, coercion, and deception. some earned by taking advantage of concupiscence) he is reasonably explaining the ways many have supported and promoted commie bastards and their ends. He is entirely right. Yes, it is a vague generalization. (Would it make you feel better if he put a 'many' before it?) Yes, he is also making a valid point.
> 
> ...


Why don’t you start a company that makes millions and then you can spend the money the way you want. 

Is that fair ? The rest is just conversation........emotional conversation. Living room talk.

Welcome to America !


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Why don’t you start a company that makes millions and then you can spend the money the way you want.
> 
> Is that fair ? The rest is just conversation........emotional conversation. Living room talk.
> 
> Welcome to America !


A little touchy maybe?

So your saying that anyone who wants to fund those that destroy should be allowed because they happen to have enough money? Or money talks so sex trafficking is ok because someone can afford it?

Frankly, you earned your money and should use it as you see fit. Others use their money for nefarious reasons. Some of those reasons could affect me. Other reasons affect others negatively. Minneapolis is one example.They should be allowed that?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> A little touchy maybe?
> 
> So your saying that anyone who wants to fund those that destroy should be allowed because they happen to have enough money? Or money talks so sex trafficking is ok because someone can afford it?
> 
> Frankly, you earned your money and should use it as you see fit. Others use their money for nefarious reasons. Some of those reasons could affect me. Other reasons affect others negatively. Minneapolis is one example.They should be allowed that?


I thought you had to have a thick skin here. That’s what I was told.

I’m just expressing a different opinion and a valid one.

Everyone loves to tell someone else how to spend THEIR money. Make your own and spend it however you’d like.

Spend it for America ! Spend it like a person who loves America !!!

Yep, go ahead.

It doesn’t matter if you don’t like how they spend it. That’s my point, the rest is coffee table talk.

I’ve been accused like 5 times for “ liberal talk “ and now I get to read about how someone blames rich people for their problems and complains about how people spend the money the earn.

Kinda rich if you ask me......and self righteous.

People of all social economic backgrounds abuse children. Of course crime should be prosecuted. Saying billionaires fund the sex slave industry is kinda kooky.......All types of people traffic sex slaves, it’s big money because so many people are into it. Sick bastards.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I guess if I was divorced with two kids that were democrats that lived with their mom, I want to blame someone for it too.......

Just don’t blame me because I’m successful. Everyone has their own problems.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I thought you had to have a thick skin here. That’s what I was told.
> 
> I’m just expressing a different opinion and a valid one.
> 
> ...





Ranger710Tango said:


> I guess if I was divorced with two kids that were democrats that lived with their mom, I want to blame someone for it too.......
> 
> Just don’t blame me because I’m successful. Everyone has their own problems.


Yeah a thick skin helps here. You should listen and don't take things personally.

I never told you how to spend your money. And I don't think they did either. But someone is funding the BS out there. And don't tell me Antifa worked hard for their money. 

And I didn't see anyone attacking you. As far as I know, no one knew here knew how much money you have. We don't have access to your bank account. Nor would I want it. 

I'm happily retired. I'm no millionaire nor do I want or need the problems that goes with a lot of money. You've had your chance to brag about your wealth, now give it a rest.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m not attacking anyone. I disagree with the premise of the post.

Reading the OP’s post you can understand why the country is in the shape it’s in.

No one wants to take responsibility of what THEY did to put their self in the situation they’re currently in. It’s always someone else’s fault.

Complete lack of self awareness.

I didn’t bring money into the conversation, only reacted it it. Let’s not make things up, it’s all in print.

He tried to pigeon hole me into a stereotype when he said “ millionaires “ Well that includes me.......


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

The Op is segregating people out by how much money they have and by what political party they vote for.

My aunt voted Democrat. She’s still My aunt and I love her. She had the right to vote anyway she wishes. Some guy crying about it ? Oh well that’s freedom, it doesn’t always agree with you.

I suggest your read my posts, then go back and the the original post again.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m not attacking anyone. I disagree with the premise of the post.
> 
> Reading the OP’s post you can understand why the country is in the shape it’s in.
> 
> ...


I can't and won't argue that point.



Ranger710Tango said:


> I didn’t bring money into the conversation, only reacted it it. Let’s not make things up, it’s all in print.
> 
> He tried to pigeon hole me into a stereotype when he said “ millionaires “ Well that includes me.......


But if you would have let it pass by, no one would have known. No one knew so it wasn't aimed at you. There are comments made here that I could take personally but the comment wasn't aimed at me. If someone attacks an old guy, sure I could take it personally but I don't. Just an example.

But then I doubt that you have EVER made a generalization.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m not taking it personally. I’m taking him literally. He said it, I’m telling him it’s Crap.

It’s like blaming all black people for what a few do. Millionaires aren't the problem it’s people who spend their money on things that are not good for America, that’s the problem. That might be the crackhead on the corner or a billionaire. 

Let’s quit playing class warfare.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m not taking it personally. I’m taking him literally. He said it, I’m telling him it’s Crap.
> 
> It’s like blaming all black people for what a few do. Millionaires aren't the problem it’s people who spend their money on things that are not good for America, that’s the problem. That might be the crackhead on the corner or a billionaire.
> 
> Let’s quit playing class warfare.


I did reread the post. I saw him being concerned by the direction we are heading. No class warfare was played by him. Yet class warfare is being implemented and pushed openly. A town in CA just announced that they would offer a guaranteed income only to people of color. That isn't promoting class warfare? NASDAQ announced recently that only companies with minorities on the board would be listed. That's not promoting class warfare? Coca Cola recently announced an initiative to make people be less white. Hmmmm, I wonder if that could be class warfare? There are video's on youtube that have white people kneel before them and apologize for being white. No class warfare there.



> I am not judge, jury, and executioner, but in my simpleton life, I know what is right, wrong, moral, and immoral. I know what socialism and communism are and what they do to a society. I KNOW it is a bad direction this country has been heading towards&#8230;and it's gaining steam.
> 
> We ALL know that media, millionaires, and billionaires, and so many corrupt liberal leftist politicians - be they democrat or republican - are pushing to destroy a once great Republic. We KNOW it is wrong! We KNOW it goes against the pursuit of Life, Liberty and Happiness. We KNOW they are destroying freedom in this country.


So your telling me that he accused all people with money with supporting socialism? I don't see that. Socialist are being funded and it's not by the blue collar worker. They don't have that kind of money. 

He said We ALL know that media, millionaires, and billionaires, and so many corrupt liberal leftist politicians, not that all millionaires and billionaires are doing it. But we know that many are. Hollywood big money for example. Large corporations openly funding BLM. It's happening and you can deny it all you wish. Look into the Great Reset. Big banks are helping push that. I think they may qualify as millionaires and billionaires.

He didn't say just democrats. Most of my family are democrats and have been for years. But they aren't pushing for socialism. He said so many *corrupt* *liberal leftist politicians - be they democrat or republican* - are pushing to destroy a once great Republic. Are you denying we are being pushed to socialism?

Maybe the article they published in Time magazine admitting to election manipulation and breaking laws was them just kidding?

Klaus Schwab is actually joking about a one world currency and a one world government? And maybe John Kerry who is most likely not really a billionaire was kidding when he told the WEF that it will happen her quicker than they think?

I guess we are in a world of comedians then.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

He pretty much included everyone. That’s why I said he’s blaming everyone but himself for his problems. Sure the country has problems but not everyone is doom and gloom. 

You’re describing racism. Class warfare is about how much money you do or dont have.

The OP is hating on people with money. It clearly states that.

Sounds like y’all might be depressed. Have an impending sense of doom ?

Things will get better, the sky isn’t falling.

Where in the OP’s post did he take even 1% of responsibility for anything he doesn’t like ? He doesn’t, and that’s a contributing factor in why he’s in the position he’s in. Lack of self awareness and responsibility for the choices hes made in life.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Why don’t you start a company that makes millions and then you can spend the money the way you want.
> 
> Is that fair ? The rest is just conversation........emotional conversation. Living room talk.
> 
> Welcome to America !


Yes that is fair. 100% fair. But it is arguing against the argument that you should not have or use so much wealth. An argument that was never made.
OP is not making a case that rich people should not be rich. Nor that they should not use the money they earned. He isn't even making a case: he is stating (in a rant) that it is richies who fund tyranny and catalysts of destroying America's beautiful and rare republic. Those of us who do not have that kind of money simply couldn't fully fund these to the capacity they have been funded. So yes, he is saying members of a group you identify as (identity politics suck. Start thinking of yourself as yourself and not a millionaire) have a major role in funding the destruction of America, but he isn't saying they shouldn't have or use the money they have.
Don't get your panties in a bunch: facts are facts. 
Grab a beer and loosen up. You probably have million dollar security systems; no need to be so defensive. 😜



Michael_Js said:


> We ALL know that media, millionaires, and billionaires, and so many corrupt liberal leftist politicians - be they democrat or republican - are pushing to destroy a once great Republic. We KNOW it is wrong! We KNOW it goes against the pursuit of Life, Liberty and Happiness. We KNOW they are destroying freedom in this country.
> 
> The aforementioned groups are fully funding tyranny - they have money, they have motives, they have/are Great marketeers.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> He pretty much included everyone. That’s why I said he’s blaming everyone but himself for his problems. Sure the country has problems but not everyone is doom and gloom.
> 
> You’re describing racism. Class warfare is about how much money you do or dont have.
> 
> ...


For many of us who are not millionaires the sky is getting really close to falling. Work is harder and harder to find, #industrialrevolution on the brink, gas is going up but not salaries. Electricity. Oil. 
This situation has no way for us to fix it because we let go of our voice and political power long ago. We can't get it back. We don't have million dollar homes to hide behind, you must remember. You get the taxes but we get the bills.
Many of us are doom and gloom although we keep our spirits up (and to be fair Michael J was mad not gloomy and doomy from my understanding), but who is to say what is doom and gloom and what is realism at this point?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Yes that is fair. 100% fair. But it is arguing against the argument that you should not have or use so much wealth. An argument that was never made.
> OP is not making a case that rich people should not be rich. Nor that they should not use the money they earned. He isn't even making a case: he is stating (in a rant) that it is richies who fund tyranny and catalysts of destroying America's beautiful and rare republic. Those of us who do not have that kind of money simply couldn't fully fund these to the capacity they have been funded. So yes, he is saying members of a group you identify as (identity politics suck. Start thinking of yourself as yourself and not a millionaire) have a major role in funding the destruction of America, but he isn't saying they shouldn't have or use the money they have.
> Don't get your panties in a bunch: facts are facts.
> Grab a beer and loosen up. You probably have million dollar security systems; no need to be so defensive. 😜


I think that’s what you want it to say. That’s not what he posted.

He didn’t say “ some millionaires “. He said “ millionaires “

Don’t you know the difference ? You think I’m upset ? 🤣.

No, I’m not upset, I just responded to clear up that his generalizations are a form of class warfare.

I bet if he was a millionaire he wouldn’t have written it that way......If you were a millionaire you’d read it different ...because it reads different when you’re included in the misrepresentation of an economic class.

Way more millionaires are NOT engaging in anything that hurts this country than are. In fact we’re paying for those stimulus checks you’ve been getting.

His post is factually incorrect and like I said, he situation is likely of his own making, as is yours........

It’s time for Americans to start taking responsibility for their own actions. Not blaming everyone and everything for their poor choices and subsequent poor outcomes.

Hiding behind million dollar homes ?
🤣🤣. As opposed to $300,000 homes ? See how ridiculous your statement is ? 🤡. I’m sorry you hate rich people. 🤣

have a great day 👍


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

I like rich people.I’d like to be one but after the stimulus checks stop.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I think that’s what you want it to say. That’s not what he posted.
> 
> He didn’t say “ some millionaires “. He said “ millionaires “
> 
> ...


I see that we can't come from each others perspective and I am not about to state my argument a third time as you have above. Waste of time.

I am not sure where you hear anyone hating on richies in this place. Ya'll are stories to show us that we _can_ succeed. As for stimulus, I do not support stimulus bills and I am sorry any tax payer money is being used for it. We give our stimulus away.

A 700,000 dollar difference is quite a bit for middle income families. Not seeing the ridiculousness in that...

I will say that you have taken self responsibility a little too far because it is not an individuals fault that the country is where it is. Or at least you would be talking about unpleasant circumstances outside of the declining state of USA, which he is not bellyaching about. Everyone here has 1/6.893 mil. responsibility for it. This communist push started before I was born. One person cannot fight it. We are all responsible for the direct circumstances of our lives but only a small part of our country's circumstances.

That's all I have to say (not trying to be last wordy, I'm sorry)

Have a wonderful day and enjoy the beautiful weather! 🌷🌹🌷🌞🌞🌞(said genuinely, and not through gritted teeth; personally I love debates  )


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Great. White guilt, now wealth guilt. 
Saying millionaires is not necessarily all inclusive.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Black 5 said:


> Great. White guilt, now wealth guilt.
> Saying millionaires is not necessarily all inclusive.



In his defense it was a rant and although he did say "millionaires" I think it was pretty obvious to MOST of us that he was referring to the super rich elitist who use their $ to influence the political climate of our country. 

But then again I consider myself to be in the 1% so maybe that's why I understood it........


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

The problem is people do not understand the words they use. Poorly written and poor expression fails to convey the proper message. 

If it sounds good, post it 👍. 

Hate on every group you don’t see in the room.......Thats what the OP did. Well I stood up and took issue with his generalizations. 

Am I offended ? No, ignorance doesn’t offend me but I find it’s an unfortunate reality that most of our society is exactly that, ignorant.

This is why the country is in the condition we find it now.

It’s class warfare in its purist form. “ you have more than me so you must have cheated “ Is the message it conveys.

I keep repeating my point because you keep avoiding it. The post reads “ millionaires “. Not “ some millionaires “ 

He made a ridiculous statement. It’s that simple. 

It doesn’t surprise me that a few people are trying to explain what someone else wrote either, and in the process turn it into what they want it to say. 

Please, stop trying to translate the English language when we all speak English here . Say what you mean......


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I also think if a millionaire can influence your children to the extent as the OP has stated that you have effectively failed as a parent. 


When you fail as a parent it tends to leave you with a grim outlook on life in general. 


I’ve seen it many times. People telling you how terrible the world is because they’ve screwed their life up at every turn. 

Maybe it’s the choices you’ve made. 

How about taking a little responsibility for your situation.

I was told I needed a thicker skin. Glad y’all set me straight.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The problem is people do not understand the words they use. Poorly written and poor expression fails to convey the proper message.
> 
> If it sounds good, post it 👍.


And some fail to understand words as written. Some tend to apply untended meanings to those words. The interpretation is not what was said.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> And some fail to understand words as written. Some tend to apply untended meanings to those words. The interpretation is not what was said.


He blames millionaires for part of his problems. 

Not some millionaires. He says millionaires. 


If he was a millionaire I’m sure he would’ve left that out. What do you think ? Probably wouldn’t have even made the post......actually. 

Or should I just pretend it says something else so I can fit in with the group ?

I hope if y’all ever get picked up by the police that you don’t say a word......I don’t think some of you understand the meaning of words. 

A good detective would make quick work of you guys.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

He complains about his situation and some how all of that is the fault of everyone else. 

Everyone but himself . 🤣

Classic denial with a little whine thrown in. 

Sounds like some millennials I know actually. 

I guess they had to learn it from someone, I think the OP might be the supreme leader.

How’s my thicker skin ? Thanks for straightening me out.......too thick ?

Should I tone it down a little and try to fit in a little more ? 

You know, laugh along and agree if it ridicules everyone one not in the room ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I think that’s what you want it to say. That’s not what he posted.
> 
> He didn’t say “ some millionaires “. He said “ millionaires “
> 
> ...


I thought you were smarter than that.
Today's millionaires aren't paying for the "stimulus" bills that have been passed. They can't. There's no way. There's no way this insane debt can be paid.

As far as the original post, I am sure you know what was the sentiment. You are simply trying to look smart. It doesn't make you look smart, in fact. It just makes you look like someone who is trying to look smart.
Try not to look smart. In doing so, you'll look smarter.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Should I tone it down a little and try to fit in a little more ?


Naw, you've proven that you're the smartest person on the forum. I'm surprised you haven't offered to buy it.

I guess will just have to settle with being dazzled by your brilliance. 

How does that old saying go? If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull 💩 .


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> I thought you were smarter than that.
> Today's millionaires aren't paying for the "stimulus" bills that have been passed. They can't. There's no way. There's no way this insane debt can be paid.
> 
> As far as the original post, I am sure you know what was the sentiment. You are simply trying to look smart. It doesn't make you look smart, in fact. It just makes you look like someone who is trying to look smart.
> Try not to look smart. In doing so, you'll look smarter.


I pay thousands in taxes. Tens of thousands. 

I never get a dime from the government. It’s always me paying. 

How about you ?


The OP admits it’s a rant and is crying.......

I think I understand exactly what he was trying to convey. He blames everyone but himself. Read his post. 

He doesn’t accept any blames. It’s all someone else’s fault. 

That’s not true ? Read it !!!

It’s pitiful actually. Try take some responsibility for your life and things might change.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I pay thousands in taxes. Tens of thousands.
> 
> I never get a dime from the government. It’s always me paying.
> 
> How about you ?


I see the words you've typed but that is all. Regardless, assuming you pay thousands in taxes, that has nothing to do with you trying to_ look smart_ by playing word games with what the OP said.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I pay thousands in taxes. Tens of thousands.
> 
> I never get a dime from the government. It’s always me paying.
> 
> ...


It's all about you, until it isn't. 

See you aren't part of the real elite. They could give a rats ass about you. It won't be long and you'll be in the lower tier with the rest of us. I know you don't believe that but hide and watch son, hide and watch.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> I see the words you've typed but that is all. Regardless, assuming you pay thousands in taxes, that has nothing to do with you trying to_ look smart_ by playing word games with what the OP said.


Look smart ? I’m very intelligent. Intelligent to know when a guy blames everyone but himself......he’s usually the #1 problem.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> It's all about you, until it isn't.
> 
> See you aren't part of the real elite. They could give a rats ass about you. It won't be long and you'll be in the lower tier with the rest of us. I know you don't believe that but hide and watch son, hide and watch.


It’s all about me when the OP specifically singles out a group that I belong in. 

Millionaires do way more for this country that harm it. 

That’s a fact. Our taxes pay for the ones that don’t. That is a fact.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Look smart ? I’m very intelligent. Intelligent to know when a guy blames everyone but himself......he’s usually the #1 problem.


Wow! You are very intelligent, you say? 
There you go, again.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> It’s all about me when the OP specifically singles out a group that I belong in.
> 
> Millionaires do way more for this country that harm it.
> 
> That’s a fact. Our taxes pay for the ones that don’t. That is a fact.



Since you seem so intent on convincing everyone that you are part of the group of people he was talking about maybe you should go back and read the post.

He did say millionaires, billionaires, democrats and Republicans, etc. The part you seem to have missed is that he said the "leftists" in those groups. 

Unless you consider yourself a leftists? That can't possibly be the case. A leftists would only join a forum like this to log on and argue with everyone else.......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> It’s all about me when the OP specifically singles out a group that I belong in.


But for how long????? You may think the Great Reset is just for the unwashed masses but I think you'll be surprised.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> It’s all about me when the OP specifically singles out a group that I belong in.
> 
> Millionaires do way more for this country that harm it.
> 
> That’s a fact. Our taxes pay for the ones that don’t. That is a fact.


You assume you are speaking for all "millionaires." I place that word in quotation because there are different levels of wealth, and with the higher levels of wealth comes more levels of power.
Are you speaking in defense of Bill Gates? Are you saying you are on his par?

Those small businesses that have been closed due to governments closing the nation were worth more than you. For one reason, they were owned by hard working people, often times families, who aren't arrogant. Arrogance doesn't bring much to the table.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> You assume you are speaking for all "millionaires." I place that word in quotation because there are different levels of wealth, and with the higher levels of wealth comes more levels of power.
> Are you speaking in defense of Bill Gates? Are you saying you are on his par?
> 
> Those small businesses that have been closed due to governments closing the nation were worth more than you. For one reason, they were owned by hard working people, often times families, who aren't arrogant. Arrogance doesn't bring much to the table.


I’m speaking for myself and thousands of other good successful people all over the United States. 

We just happened to hit a threshold that most never reach.

Blame the guy in the mirror every morning. He’s the guy that has done more to you than anyone else in most cases.

Blaming millionaires for the United States problems is a ridiculous and jealousy motivated statement. 

I guess y’all just don’t like my rich privilege....... it seems that jealousy is at play here. Goes back to the times of the Bible. Jealousy will eat a person alive.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Are you speaking in defense of Bill Gates? Are you saying you are on his par?


He is


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> He is





Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m speaking for myself and thousands of other good successful people all over the United States.
> 
> We just happened to hit a threshold that most never reach.
> 
> ...


I really don't care what your level of "success" is. If you are happy, I am happy for you.
Still, you didn't bother addressing what I said. You sidestepped like a liberal who doesn't want to show his hand.

Come on. Show me some of them smarts you got. So far, I'm not impressed. Braggards usually don't.

Come on! You can do it!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You: I’m very intelligent. 

Klaus Schwab: Hold my beer..........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> You: I’m very intelligent.
> 
> Klaus Schwab: Hold my beer..........


Yes. Klaus. He thinks he's on par with Klaus.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

If you were smart you would’ve bought Rhodium like I did when Trump won the election. 👍

And sold it recently.....👍

I’m sure the OP would have a much different outlook on life had he invested $20k in rhodium around 2016. 🤣


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> If you were smart you would’ve bought Rhodium like I did when Trump won the election. 👍
> 
> And sold it recently.....👍
> 
> I’m sure the OP would have a much different outlook on life had he invested $20k in rhodium around 2016. 🤣


You still don't get it. You aren't in the group. You are nothing. Nothing at all. You are less than an insect to those the who were originally being discussed.
You clearly entered this discussion in such a manner so that you could beat your chest, speak of your money and your bidet and say, "Look at me! I are smart and gots money! I am better than you!"

Got it. You say you are a millionaire and want to convince us that you are intelligent.
Don't care about your money. I'll decide for myself about your intelligence. I cheer for everyone. I'm hoping you'll prove your high level of intelligence. I am certain you can do it. Give it a go, huh?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

You know what kind of people brag about how smart they are and how much money they have on an internet forum???

I'd say mostly dumb poor people.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> You know what kind of people brag about how smart they are and how much money they have on an internet forum???
> 
> I'd say mostly dumb poor people.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

We have a braggart, plain and simple. He is more intelligent, more articulate, and more aware than the rest of us. We should feel blessed by his presence.
Whoop-dee-do. How many more times are you going to claim to be a millionaire? I think by now we've figured out through your subtle hints that you believe yourself to be of elite financial status.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Some people log on to learn, some to inform, some to discuss, some to connect, some to argue, some to nit pick, some to be pains in the arse, some to be the embodiment of charity, some to be right. Some people can't see the meaning in words beyond letters. Some people can't stop trying to be victims. 🤷‍♀️
And just so _everyone _is happy notice I said "some". 😁😄


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Some people log on to learn, some to inform, some to discuss, some to connect, some to argue, some to nit pick, some to be pains in the arse, some to be the embodiment of charity, some to be right. Some people can't see the meaning in words beyond letters. Some people can't stop trying to be victims. 🤷‍♀️
> And just so _everyone _is happy notice I said "some". 😁😄


And some are here because their leg is broke.....👍


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> And some are here because their leg is broke.....👍


😂🤣 
Yeah, how did you break it?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> 😂🤣
> Yeah, how did you break it?


Training with friends.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Training with friends.


Fun times. Hey, you're doing great to have friends who you can train with! I will say that is a more exciting broken bone story than just having your foot stepped on flukily, which was what happened last time I broke my foot.


----------

